# EEG Tests



## 01029494 (Mar 23, 2010)

We are currently starting to do portable EEG's.  We have been told to use code 95951 with 76 modifier times 2. We are doing both the 48 and 72 hrs recordings.  We do not own the equipment and are only doing the interpretation part of it.  Any help to clear this up would helpful.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 25, 2010)

*Wrong forum*

I'm sorry I do not have an answer for you .... but you might get a better response if you posted in the correct forum.  

You are currently posted in the EMPLOYMENT forum. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

